# Solved: No pictures on Firefox Browser



## neos_1 (May 5, 2005)

I'm running XPHome and a couple of weeks ago I downloaded Mozilla Firefox Browser off the home site, and ordered the book and CD (which I haven't received yet) but when I would enter using Firefox 
there are no pictures-not even the little icons (I think that's what there called) instead of the icon picture of say Firefox emblem, there would be the word Firefox. 
If I moused across each little square (with a red diamond in it) the word for what was suppose to be there, ( and was I just couldn't see it) would appear on the screen. 
It does not matter where I go on the net, say to my e-mail through Firefox browser there are no pictures anywhere.
Is there a plug-in that I don't know about or whats up?

My first computer, I could'nt be much greener.
neos_1


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

Try this:

Tools > Options > Web Features > 

'Load Images' should be ticked

'for originating web site only' should be unticked.


----------



## neos_1 (May 5, 2005)

Yes, 

went to Tools>Internet Options>'Load Images', made sure 'originating web site only'


wast unticked, - no change.

neos_1


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

Usually that's the answer!

When was the last time you emptied your cache? If not recently - Tools > Options > Privacy > Cache > Clear


----------



## Cherokee (Jan 12, 2002)

neos_1,

What extensions do you have installed, if any? It has been reported by others that these extension should be uninstalled if you are unable to view images:

Web Developer Toolbar,
Adblock
Yahoo Toolbar 

Uninstall all extensions, and see if the images are viewable.


----------



## neos_1 (May 5, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info, unfortunately I crashed my computer last night and had to reload everthing (tried Zone Alarm-locked me out of the internet). I'll reload Firefox tonight and get back with to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Cherokee (Jan 12, 2002)

neos_1,

If Firefox works without any extensions, then you can add your extensions one at a time to see which one causes the problem.

Sorry to hear about your crash and burn!  

Ramona


----------



## neos_1 (May 5, 2005)

It's fixed! I did a full reload from behind the partition , ran a tune-up with WinASO , defragged and ran the disc repair that comes with windows. 

Reloaded Firefox and everything seems to be working the way it should.

Kind of the baby with the bathwater deal but it's working!

Thaanks!


----------



## blacklagoon (Apr 1, 2007)

hi everyone.i'm new here,and discovered this forum while i was searching for help regarding the same problem.all images in google image searching,where white in colour and basically blocked from me seeing.anyway,after fidgetting a lot,and trying all the advice etc,nothing worked.i eventually solved the problem by accident.i went to:

tools: options:> content:> load images automatically.

i then noticed,next to load images automatically,was a botton on the right saying: exceptions.out of curiosity,i clicked that exceptions button,and a pop up window appeared.in it,the name of the site: www.google.com was in the large white box.it said that any site name inserted inside this white box,will have all the images blocked.i clicked the www.google.com site name in the white box,and at the bottom,clicked: remove site.i then went back to google image,and searched for an image.immediately,all images from google image loaded fully,and i got all images back when i searched google image.
I am using the new firefox 2 browser and windows xp.i guess some spyware or something placed the name of www.google.com inside the white box when it was sneakily installing itself on my computer.anyway,i hope this helps anyone who has the same problem.


----------

